# My short original berceuse with melody



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

This is a type of short berceuse I came up with recently. The style suggests a sort of innocent lullaby with rocking motifs and a slow heart beat.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This one I really enjoy. The left hand seems to be doing all the work!


----------

